# Netzteil zu wenig Anschlüsse für Stromversorgung



## Tschiwi (5. Februar 2011)

*Netzteil zu wenig Anschlüsse für Stromversorgung*

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin nun am Zusammenbau der einzelnen Komponenten. Bei meiner Grafikkarte (GTX 460 HAWK) liegen zwei Stromkabel dabei mit jeweils 2 Anschlüssen ans Netzteil (d.h. 4 Anschlüsse). Bei meinem Netzteil (Artic Fusion 550R) finde ich aber nur drei passende Stecker. Braucht es bei der Grafikkarte beide Stromkabel? Wenn ja, besteht die Möglichkeit, zusätzliche Steckadapter zu kaufen und anzuschliessen. Ich brauche ja noch einen Stromanschluss für die Gehäuse-Fans.

Danke schon mal im Voraus

Tschiwi


----------



## kress (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil zu wenig Anschlüsse für Stromversorgung*

Wieso willst du die Adapter nehmen?

Keine 12V Pcie-Stecker mehr frei? (2x6pin)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil zu wenig Anschlüsse für Stromversorgung*

Die Adapter von der Grafikkarte brauchst du gar nicht.
Dein Netzteil hat PCIe Stromstecker, einfach die benutzen.


----------



## Tschiwi (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil zu wenig Anschlüsse für Stromversorgung*

Ich habe gedacht, ich müsste die beil. Stecker benutzen. Natürlich sind noch jede Menge PCIe-Stecker frei. Bin halt beim Zusammenbau noch blutiger Anfänger. Danke.

Trotzdem noch eine Frage.
Der Hauptstecker (20+4 pin) des Netzteils ist ziemlich kurz geraten. Ich habe die grösste Mühe, ihn auf dem MB zu befestigen. Hat es damit vielleicht zu tun, dass das Gehäuse (Xigmatek Pantheon) etwas grösser ist als die anderen. Das Netzteil befindet sich im Gehäuseboden. Gibt es dafür vielleicht ein Verlängerungsteil?

Tschiwi


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil zu wenig Anschlüsse für Stromversorgung*

Nein, die Adapter sind dafür da, falls das Netzteil keine PCIe Stromstecker haben sollte.
Deins hat aber 3 Stück, daher hast du keine Probleme.

Wenn du weitere Fragen hast, immer raus damit, lieber einmal zu viel Fragen als was vergessen. 
Und denk daran, dämliche Fragen gibts nicht, nur blöde Antworten.


----------



## mickythebeagle (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil zu wenig Anschlüsse für Stromversorgung*

ATX 24-POL STROMVERLÄNGERUNG
ATX 24-POL STROMVERLÄNGERUNG BULK im Conrad Online Shop
STROMVERLÄNGERUNG FÜR MOTHERBOARD
AKASA STROMVERLÄNGERUNG FÜR MOTHERBOARD im Conrad Online Shop

Das sind die Verlängerungen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil zu wenig Anschlüsse für Stromversorgung*

Das ist das große Manko beim Fusion, die Strippen sind recht kurz geraten und daher eignet sich das NT eigentlich nur dafür es oben im Gehäuse zu verbauen.

Bestell dir die Verlängerungen, also den 20+4 und auch den 4 Pin für den Sockel.


----------



## Tschiwi (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil zu wenig Anschlüsse für Stromversorgung*

Am Netzteil habe ich nur ein 4 Pin 12V-Stecker. Am MB sind es jedoch 8 Pin.
Reicht dieser 4-Pin-Stecker aus? Zudem ist das blöde Teil viel zu kurz. Muss eine Verlängerung kaufen. 

Tschiwi


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil zu wenig Anschlüsse für Stromversorgung*

Ja, der 4 Pin reicht auch und wieder ja, ohne Verlängerung wird das nichts, die Kabel sind echt kurz, daran haben sie halt gespart, als es entwickelt wurde. Es kam halt auf jeden Cent an und 1cm länger kostet eben Geld.


----------



## Tschiwi (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil zu wenig Anschlüsse für Stromversorgung*

Braucht es diesen Anschluss eigentlich? Habe ja schon den 24 Pol Stecker.

Tschiwi <div class="jsAdvise" id="jsAdvise">  Unser Shop arbeitet mit JavaScript Funktionen. Daher empfehlen wir Ihnen in Ihrem Browser die JavaScript Option anzuschalten, damit Ihnen alle Shopfunktionalitäten uneingeschränkt zur Verfügung stehen.
Selbstverständlich können Sie unseren Shop auch ohne Javascript benutzen.
 Bei Fragen stehen wir Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung:
E-Mail:webmaster@conrad.de


----------



## tokyob (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil zu wenig Anschlüsse für Stromversorgung*

Ja , braucht man, sonst bekommt die CPU nicht genug Saft.
Beim MoBo sollte eine Anleitung zur Installierung und dem richtigen Anschluss der Kabel beiliegen, geh am besten nach der vor...


----------



## Tschiwi (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil zu wenig Anschlüsse für Stromversorgung*

Mache ich.

Danke Dir


----------

